# Lonely buck



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Locked Crusader out of the kidding pen two days ago and he still refuses to leave the door way,..
Even in the pouring rain, with one of my does waiting for him in his house.
Such a sad boy.
I think most of my reason for posting this is to show him off. I'm quite proud if his looks & hope to show him next fall 
But I also just think he's adorable because 
he's my baby


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

To watch using your computer:





Poor baby.

As soon as we install some more fencing we are going to move our buck away from our does. I fear he might be lonely too, but he won't leave the does alone so no choice.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

wow hes a hunk! Poor little man-he loves the ladies doesnt he!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha yeah I think he may be choosing favorites, I have three does separated from him but he still has one in with him,.. But he refuses to leave the door alone,..


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Awww, poor guy...I love how he was telling you all about his bad day.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

awwww...let him in!! lol...just kidding...I wouldnt be able to stand it...it would end up letting him in and creating a BIG OLE MESS!!!! i have 2 does in heat right now and they are standing at the fence screaming and crying at my neighbors buck!! They do it all day..and...ALL NIGHT!!!! lol... I feel so bad for my girls that im putting up a privacy fence so they cant see him...The buck was castrated about 3 months ago..And he still acts NO DIFFERENT than he did with his jewels!! I wonder if he will ever settle down..??..Oh yeah..>>> I love CRUSADER!!!! Hes an awesome looking BOER!!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

What a nice looking guy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice buck, he will get over it, LOL, But for a while, he will be upset.


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

We had to separate out our "Billie" (a pygmy) a few months ago. He did settle down after a week or two, but still gets frustrated and beats his head against the wall every once in a while. I feel so bad for him. We were hoping to put him in the large pen/pasture with the donkey for companionship, but he keeps chasing the donkey around. I'm afraid somebody is going to get hurt.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

He is one handsome boy! He seems like such a sweetie in the video.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww poor guy! He seems to keep looking at you and at the door as if he can't understand why your not understanding what he wants lol

Our buck is in his pen away from the girls <they hang out by the fence near him, he can see them, etc.>, he started bothering them a little too much, so I had to seperate him 24/7. I feel so bad, but we have to do it. They definitely know how to make us feel guilty!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

He is a Very sweet buck. He does beat up on the girls sometimes when it's time to feed but what animal doesn't? He'll be a year old this month and I just can't wait to see what kind of kids he throws! His mom had spots but all my does are traditional so that's probably what I'll get. He doesn't beat on fences at all and has never been rude to me. I hope he stays such a sweetheart!
And I think he talks more than all of my does combined.
I hope to get into some shows this fall with him.


----------

